# 2012 Frameset advice - Giant TCX vs. Specialized Crux



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the looks and the price of the 2012 Giant TCX frameset versus the 2012 Specialized Crux.

Giant TCX - $750.00
Specialized Crux - $770.00

If you have had experience with either frameset please give me your pros and cons. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

Kinda hard to compare geometries with the info Giant has listed, so you may need to check them out in person. 
I have three teammates with TCXs, two of them are full time mechanics, and they all really like them and I love my CruXs. The TCX has external top of top tube cable routing, whereas the CruX has internal routing. TCX has steertube mounted front brake hanger, CruX has fork-mounted piece. TCX uses pressfit BB for standard spindles, CruX (all 2012s and some 2011s) is BB30. TCX is probably easier to set up with a single ring because of the round seat tube, but you can run the BB30 CruX as a single speed without a tensioner using the BEER components EBB if you wanted to. Both are good looking, I think the CruX is better looking, but I am a bit biased  I don't think you can really go wrong with either frameset; if you were going complete bike I think the Giant is probably a better value.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

I ride the TCX with a rival kit setup. The frame is stiff in all the right places and responds well to being ridden hard. Mud clearance is good - there is no brace behind the bottom bracket that acts as a shelf for muck which is a big plus for me. The press-fit BB limits the cranks you can use on it, though, since support for BB86 is a bit sparce compared to BB30, however, I have run the same BB for a season and a half without issues if that says anything about the durability of the bearings and seals. I can't speak for the crux though- I never rode one.


----------



## JuniorCX (Sep 12, 2010)

I love my TCX. The frame isn't the lightest, but it's very well designed. It has lots of mud clearance, no fender mounts, and perfect CX handling. It's posted on my blog if you want pictures...

RiceRacer


----------



## werne1nm (Jan 20, 2011)

Love my crux... Front end on the bike is stiff I'm bias as well though becAuse I own one.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

I measured the BB drop on the 2012 TCX as 59 mm. Fairly annoyed at this because it makes the remounts just uncomfortably high for my stiff hip flexors. Previous models had lower BBs, I'm pretty sure. Giant gives minimal geometry info, and their website often conflicts with the catalog. I found out who the regional Giant rep is and will see if he can provide more info.

Other than that, the bike rides great. Super finishing and lots of clearance. Descending is exceptional, climbing is very different to any other bike, but it does a good job of maintaining traction through the pedal stroke.

The fork on my M/L was 640g. I think the frame was close to 1500 g - I'll have to find my notes. Not sure if it's really a tapered fork. More like they just made the bottom couple of cms of the steerer a different diameter.

Will post up some pics and weights in a couple of days. A conservative build will put you in the 18-18.5 lb range easily.

The seattube flares out near the bottom, so the advertised 31.6 mm diam won't work for my ngear jumpstop.

Overall a great frame, but I was looking for a medium-long bb drop and I'm disappointed that Giant has been changing this without letting us know.


----------



## JuniorCX (Sep 12, 2010)

carlosflanders said:


> I measured the BB drop on the 2012 TCX as 59 mm. Fairly annoyed at this because it makes the remounts just uncomfortably high for my stiff hip flexors. Previous models had lower BBs, I'm pretty sure. Giant gives minimal geometry info, and their website often conflicts with the catalog. I found out who the regional Giant rep is and will see if he can provide more info.
> 
> Other than that, the bike rides great. Super finishing and lots of clearance. Descending is exceptional, climbing is very different to any other bike, but it does a good job of maintaining traction through the pedal stroke.
> 
> ...


Mine is a hair over 17 pounds with 1100 gram wheels, a sram force build and XTR pedals. The steerer is tapered 1 1/8 to 1 1/4. It's slight, but it makes the front end just a tad stiffer.


----------



## PaddyB (Mar 9, 2012)

carlosflanders said:


> I measured the BB drop on the 2012 TCX as 59 mm. Fairly annoyed at this because it makes the remounts just uncomfortably high for my stiff hip flexors. Previous models had lower BBs, I'm pretty sure. Giant gives minimal geometry info, and their website often conflicts with the catalog. I found out who the regional Giant rep is and will see if he can provide more info.
> 
> Other than that, the bike rides great. Super finishing and lots of clearance. Descending is exceptional, climbing is very different to any other bike, but it does a good job of maintaining traction through the pedal stroke.
> 
> ...


I want to pick up a TCX-3 as an upgrade project here in Taiwan because they have good frames with rack eyelets and are cheap as dirt (about $600 new). But I'm a bit spooked by the very tall geometry.

I'm 177cm/a shade under 5'10 and have an 83cm cycling inseam (in socks). The M is a 55 which should be perfect (54 and 55 seem to fit me well on most bikes) so thats what I'm looking at. 

I could theoretically go down to an S but then I'd have a lot of seat post and a big drop. Not exactly what I'm looking for, geometry wise. 

With the "M" I'm mostly worried about the BB height and standover. The reason I'm going for a CX bike is that some of my longer rides will take me on some pretty bad mountain roads. I don't want dismounting on uneven terrain to be a problem.

I see that you are riding a M/L and find getting off and on to be a bit of a chore...what are your dimensions?

T


----------

